# coconut oil



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I bathed my itchy (chronically--no hot spots, irritation anywhere, just dry skin) chi today. I ended with a coconut oil 'rinse'. I used 2 tablespoons oil in 1 quart of water. She is really oily!! Seems a little better with the itchiness. How long do I leave it on? I used a baby wipe to get some off, but she is still oily!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you tried just rubbing a small amount into her dry fur near the skin instead of adding the water,think that makes it more oily


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

A coconut rinse with no doubt the oily. Miya is an itchy girl too so with her vets recommendation, I bathe her more frequently than I think a lot of people on here do. I bathe her every two weeks, sometimes weekly. That helps with the itchy. Also, before each bath I smother her in coconut oil and then just shampoo/condition as usual. I use happy tails furr butter conditioner. Sometimes I will put a dab of coconut oil on her itchy spots if she's in between baths. I hope that helps you


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never done a coconut oil rinse but Jaxx gets coconut oil massages every other day. I just rub the oil into his dry skin. He never looks oily.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just pour a tablespoon in my hands and rub my hands together, then rub it all over Midgie (massage it in good) and repeat as necessary. Leave it on until it wears off. I never dilute it with water.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies! Poor little girl doesn't appear at all itchy now, but acts really depressed! Maybe she doesn't like the smell of coconut?


----------

